# Will a boss plow from a 2010 F350, fit my 2006 F350?



## ford fanatic (Aug 16, 2011)

I may have the opportunity to pick up an 8' Boss plow from a friend for a really good price. He wants to trade in his 2010 F350 and will let the plow go cheap if it will fit my truck. I did some searching but came up empty.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

His 08-current mount won't fit your 07-prior truck. So you'd need a different mount and possibly a different set of headlamps adapters depending on whether both trucks are equipped with the same headlamps or not.


----------



## ford fanatic (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, I knew about the headlight adapters, but wasn't sure about the mount. Thanks.


----------



## fordman22 (Dec 12, 2011)

99-07 ford f250 and 350 super duty can take the same mounts.. im sure with some slight fabrication work you can make it fit perfectly. my mount on my 99 f250 came off a 88 bronco


----------

